# CDs of Hymns (Trinity Hymnal)



## Quickened (Aug 9, 2011)

Howdy all!

This morning I woke up with a Hymn in my head but I cannot identify it. I have to face facts. I don't know the hymns as well as I could. So i decided to apply myself.

Do you know of CD's or where to obtain Hymns to listen to out of the Trinity Hymnal? I don't know all that much about this so starting off was difficult. I need a change of pace from the usual music I listen to and I think this is the best possible option.

As a side note if you want to suggest a particular CD or artist that really edifies you then please by all means share!

Mods if this should be in the regular music forum I apologize. I figured since the Trinity Hymnal is used for worship that this may be a place to start. Please move this if need be!


----------



## Tripel (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but this one has 88 selections from the Trinity hymnal, piano only. We've really enjoyed it.

Listen While We Sing


As for other edifying stuff, check out Fernando Ortega.


----------



## Andres (Aug 9, 2011)

Tripel said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but this one has 88 selections from the Trinity hymnal, piano only. We've really enjoyed it.
> 
> Listen While We Sing
> 
> ...



Am I understanding correctly that the CD above doesn't actually have any singing on it? That seems kinda pointless to me.


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 9, 2011)

If you have an iPad, this is an applicable app that I enjoy.


----------



## Tripel (Aug 9, 2011)

Andres said:


> Am I understanding correctly that the CD above doesn't actually have any singing on it? That seems kinda pointless to me.




Yes, just piano. And it's exactly what I was looking for.

I have plenty of music with singing, so this is a relaxing alternative. It's like putting on any CD of piano music, but with this I know most of the words to fill in. My kids also really like it.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 9, 2011)

Try this, while at home with your hymnal. Trinity Hymnal


----------



## Andres (Aug 9, 2011)

Tripel said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Am I understanding correctly that the CD above doesn't actually have any singing on it? That seems kinda pointless to me.
> ...



If it meets your needs, then that's great. For me, I find the enjoyment/power in the words of the hymns, so I want to hear them and sing along. Plus, since I've only been a member of a Presbyterian church for about 2 years, I don't know all the words to everything yet, so I'm closer to the OP in that the words help me learn them.


----------



## Christopher88 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm much like you Andrew, new to the Presbyterian Church and while Piano is great I love the words. Please keep recommendations coming, I'm using this thread as a resource for my self.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 9, 2011)

The link I posted actually has the words on the page; the music is strictly piano, no singing. It's good for singing with the family -- just gather around the computer and sing.


----------



## Andres (Aug 9, 2011)

This CD from Sovereign Grace is good. It's from Together for the Gospel and has several well known hymns featured. 
Also if you enjoy hymns set to a bit more contemporary feel, you have to check out Page CXVI. Both the CD's they've put out are excellent! In fact, now that I've been to their page, I see they've released a third CD! I'll mostly likely download that one this afternoon.


----------



## Berean (Aug 9, 2011)

Andres said:


> This CD from Sovereign Grace is good.



It's an excellent collection, and you can also download the mp3's to arrange and use as you prefer.


----------



## Christopher88 (Aug 9, 2011)

Andres said:


> This CD from Sovereign Grace is good. It's from Together for the Gospel and has several well known hymns featured.
> Also if you enjoy hymns set to a bit more contemporary feel, you have to check out Page CXVI. Both the CD's they've put out are excellent! In fact, now that I've been to their page, I see they've released a third CD! I'll mostly likely download that one this afternoon.


Page CXVI is a decent band, but much like Idilable grace,(Spelling?) I just can't sing with them, they have such high voices. I have a very deep voice. 

I checked out Sovereign Grace; very nice collection and may consider purchasing. (Lots of bass voices on this album)

Does anyone know of any Hymn CDS that are too a more country tune or folk like music?


----------



## Quickened (Aug 9, 2011)

These are great suggestions! Thanks everyone. Definitely keep em coming!

Thanks Andres for that link! Never heard of that site before and I am definitely going to have to browse deeply!


----------

